# Are there any good places for freshwater fishing?



## 88gtman (Mar 29, 2008)

I was wondering if there were any places around Pensacola that are good for freshwater fishing without a boat. Somewhere like a river bank, or a small dock. If so, what kind of bait would work well in these places?


----------



## 88gtman (Mar 29, 2008)

Are you talking about Hurst Hammok? I thought that since they closed the ramp, it wasn't open to the public anymore.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

answering your own questions now?


----------

